# Fuente de 5Vdc FIJA



## martinlopez (Abr 2, 2007)

Por favor, se que hay muchos diseños de fuentes que han publicado y que pueden transformar a 5V, pero necesito saber si alguien tiene un diseño de circuito que entregue de salida solo 5 V y si tiene otra salida mejor, pero lo mas importante es que entregue 5 V fijos. ESto porque los circuitos digitales requieren como maximo 5 V y que yo sepa maximo 100mA de salida.

Espero alguien pueda responder esto.
Gracias....


----------



## jona (Abr 2, 2007)

como vos decis hay miles de circuitos de ese tipo.
si necesitas una salida fija de 5v,tenes q pensar en un 7805 y listo.
pero no te viene mal tener otra salida de 12v.
cada regular soporta como 1.5 amp o menos.asi q tu transformador puede ser de 1 amp.
y esta bueno tener otra salida de por ejemplo 12v fijos tambien ya q la electronica siempre maneja entre 5 y 12,pero si necesitas 9v q haces?
por q sugiero q hagas una fuente de 5v 12 v y una regulable o 5 y 12 o 5v y otra salida regulable hasta 15v.
pero eso ya depende q de q tensiones manejas vos en tu trabajo.


----------



## jona (Abr 2, 2007)

aca te mando un circuito con tres salidas 2 fijas 5 y 12v y una regulable.
con esta estas muy completa.pero yo personalmente para fuente q se manipule mas de 1 amp no uso los 7812 y 7805 por q estos NO TIENEN PROTECCION CONTRACORTOCIRCUITOS,seq muchos me diran "lee la hoja de datos q si dice q la tiene"pero en la practica haganle un corto a un 7812 o 7805 y veran q les pasa,q no soporta cortos.
por lo q yo usaria solo la fuente regulable y eliminar los reguladores fijos.pero para usar la fuente regulable tenes q tener un voltimetro para ir poniendo la tension de salida q quieras ya q si no tenes q usar el tester cada ves q necesites cambiar la tension de salida.
 y si no yo colocaria 3 lm 317 y una parte q sea variable,y a los otros 2 lm 317 les colocaria una r fija q me de 12 y 5 v,ya q estos si tienen  proteccion contracortos,siempre y cuando no superemos 1 amp.
en fin comentanos.


----------



## Ferny (Abr 11, 2007)

Mírate este circuito que te adjunto, es realmente simple y funciona muy bien, tengo varios de estos montados para alimentar varios PIC. Tiene por supuesto mucha mejor eficiencia que el 7805.

Un saludo


----------



## jopic (Dic 30, 2007)

Hola Ferny, te hago dos consultas:

1_ En el circuito que mandaste, el condensador de 100 µF, estas para eliminar parte del rizado propio de un rectificador? A lo que voy es, vos despues de la salida del transformador, pones un rectificador y a la salida del mismo ya lo envias al Vin del LM2575, solo con el condensador de 100 µF o agregas otro condensador antes para eliminar el rizado del rectificador?
2_ Vos alimentas el PIC y el LCD desde la misma fuente de 5V?

Te mando un abrazo, gracias.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 28, 2008)

No uso transformador ni rectificador. A la entrada iban conectadas baterías que podían ser de 8.4 V, 9 V ó 9.6 V. Supongo que si usas un transformador tendrás que poner un condensador para eliminar el rizado.

Y no tenía LCD...  Pero alimentaba el PIC y varios componentes más con la misma fuente (sensores de infrarrojos y ultrasonidos, por ejemplo). El consumo creo que no llegaba a 200 mA.

Saludos


----------



## tiomao (May 28, 2009)

que opinan ustedes acerca del rizo del filtro? 

un profesor de mi facultad, me recomendo un rizo de aprox. 4%, para que el puente de diodos estuviera en un nivel estable. 

Segun el calculo que hice para el condensador de filtro con un voltaje de rectificación Vdc = 21,589 V. y una corriente maxima de salida de 1A, mediante la formula: C = (2.4 * Idc) / ((r/100) * Vdc) con Idc en mA, Vdc en voltios y r en %, me da un valor de 2779.19 uF. 

Todavía tengo que revisar el dato comercial porque no lo tengo por aqui, pero me interesaría saber que piensan de ese valor.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 25, 2009)

compra un transformador de 200mA con un puente de diodos de 1A y agregale un capacitor de 2200uF asi conectale el regulador y tenes tu fuente sencilla de 5V fijos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 26, 2009)

Podés usar un cargador de celular, la mayoria entregan mas de 400mA, suficientes para lo que vos querés.


----------

